# Looking for someone who can make gifs!



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Does anyone here know how to make gifs?

I would really like a gif from this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6j6zDWm8_o&NR=1&feature=fvwp

0:26-0:35 is section of the video I want if possible. I would just like it to loop through that.

I will pay 500,000 credits for it! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Done


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Usually gifs will be slow until the page is fully loaded. But being that I cant see the video because I am at work I cant tell


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Usually gifs will be slow until the page is fully loaded. But being that I cant see the video because I am at work I cant tell


Lol yeah it was slow even after page had loaded (the first 25-30 frames or so were in slow motion)

All fixed now.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

KryOnicle said:


> Done


GREATEST. GIF. EVAR!


----------

